# Pitot Tubes



## Kevin Barclay-Jay (Apr 19, 2017)

Anybody know of anybody who makes pitot tubes, in any form, for Spitfire ...... i must have about a dozen in the carpet

1/48 scale


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 19, 2017)

Hypodermic needles come in various sizes and can be cut and used for pitot tubes


----------



## mikewint (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't know of any off hand, but a piece of plastic strip, cut to shape, and a length of stretched sprue, or plastic rod, or, as mentioned, a hypodermic syringe, or brass tube, will easily make a replacement pitot. Many of those in 1/48th scale kits are over scale anyway.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2017)

Too much of work using the hypodermic needles. Also these have to be soldered. The best way for making a such detail for Spitfire is to use two plastic parts , a piece of polistyrene plate and a thin plastic stick. Of course some of glue is required too.






The pic source : the net.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Kevin Barclay-Jay (Apr 20, 2017)

fat fingers and failing eyesite betray me


----------



## mikewint (Apr 20, 2017)

Terry, you'd know for sure but didn't the Spit have a strange "Forked" pitot


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2017)

Mike, that's an oddball one for a Spit.

I'm with Wojtek on the fix. It's a very basic scratch build and no worse that handling a kit part. Glue the support onto the wing first, then attach the tube at the end.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2017)

mikewint said:


> Terry, you'd know for sure but didn't the Spit have a strange "Forked" pitot
> View attachment 371770





Crimea_River said:


> Mike, that's an oddball one for a Spit.




The kind of the pitot tube was used for early Spits and replaced with the later one in 1939 IIRC..


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2017)

That's correct re the early type of pitot.


----------

